# Whelen Edge 9000 - no model/serial # ?



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have been looking for an amber colored mini-edge, but I just got a screaming deal on a full-size Edge bar with blue lenses and a switch box ($60!). I looked for the model and serial # on the bottom of the bar, but it must have been rubbed off as the boxes are blank.

The bar is 52” long including the end caps, and has the following:
Alley lights
Front take downs
Rear alternating halogen lights (wig-wags?)
4 front strobes (1 long and 1 short bulb on each end of the bar)
4 rear strobes (1 long and 1 short bulb on each end of the bar)

The switch box is currently wired as follows:
1 – master power
2 – front strobes (only works if 3 is on)
3 – strobe ‘activator’?
4 – rear wig-wags, unless #3 is on then wig-wags and rear strobes
5 – front take downs
6 – both alley lights

This is my first experience with a light bar, so I’m still learning. But, since I’m electrically inclined and I love to tinker, I want to learn a little more about this and how to possibly make it better for my plow truck (all residential). I have the following questions I’m hoping to get help with:
1) How can I tell if the strobes are currently on high or low?
2) Is there a way to add a switch so I can alternate between high vs. low for day/night use?
3) How do I change the patterns? From looking online it seems I need to do something inside the bar, but not sure? Right now it is just left-right and is a little boring 
4) Is there a way to convert the rear wig-wags to be steady burn work lights with a switch from the cab or is this an either/or choice inside the bar?
5) It may be that the lenses are a little cloudy etc., but the alley lights aren’t that bright, and while I’ve only hooked the bar up to a mower battery in my basement, it doesn’t seem like they would be very useful (correct me if I’m wrong). Is there a way to convert the alley lights to be wig-wags?
6) I am on the lookout for used amber lenses (anyone have some?), but what is the best way to sand and/or polish them?

Thank you much!
Jeff


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Two things i want to update:
I'm not sure what the difference is between "take downs" vs. work lights - is there one? If I can't do #4 above, maybe it makes the most sense to turn the bar around and use them to light up the bed etc. and have the alternating lights/wig-wags in the front?
Is it possible to add cruise lights in the end caps - similar to police cars have like "marker lights"? I don't want to have the light bar running between jobs, but i'd like the little bit of extra security that would come from having something lit up warning there is a 9' plow hanging off the front...


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

If memory serves me correctly, you can only use the steady burn running light on the Liberty series LED bars, and the wire on those should be a white with orange tracer that can be hooked up to a switch. There is no way to make a traditional strobe tube burn steadily.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

OK thanks. After I thought about it, it didn't seem worthwhile anyway since it would be no more than say a running light on the cab...

Anyone have responses to my other questions? Maybe the best bet is to just open it up and look inside? I just don't know how to disassemble it (it has mounting feet on the bottom).

Jeff


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

snap a few pics of the wiring harness and bar ... sounds like you have a 9438Y bar ...


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't see any screws on the top or bottom - do you just unscrew the end caps and then the lenses slide down and off?


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

JCI Trans;1289331 said:


> If memory serves me correctly, you can only use the steady burn running light on the Liberty series LED bars, and the wire on those should be a white with orange tracer that can be hooked up to a switch. There is no way to make a traditional strobe tube burn steadily.


Still waiting to get some time and a clean area to take this thing apart (not sure how it disassembles yet), but wanted to respond to this as I mistook your reply - I wasn't looking to make a traditional strobe burn steadily.

I had two questions, one would be whether there was a way to have one pair of (halogen) lights alternate (wig-wag) or steady burn by the flip of a switch, and the answer seems to be yes based on this:
http://www.elightbars.org/f13/takedown-alley-flasher-complete-2531
http://www.elightbars.org/f13/what-kind-flasher-use-alternate-steady-burn-take-downs-13781

The second question would be whether I could install something like this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/WHELEN-HALOGEN-ALLEY-LIGHTS-PAIR-CRUISE-LIGHTS-/300359882071

In my (assumed to be) old Edge 9000 bar, and if so, how it would be wired. They also appear to be sold by themselves here, so I assume all halogen alley's have the provision for them?
http://www.rescueoneproducts.com/WHELEN-CRUISE-LIGHTS-FOR-EDGE-AND-9M_p_382.html


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

anythings possible with whelen edge bars just have to have the right circuit boards


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Snapped a pic of the harness coming out of the bar - 
Red & black power & ground wires
Pink w/ white stripe, blue, yellow, gold & green are all hooked up to my switch box, so when I get a minute I should be able to see what they do. 
Four are taped off and when I applied 12v power, did not seem to do anything? 
They are brown, brown with white stripe, grey and black with white stripe

@ groundbreakers - I downloaded a copy of the 94xx series bar install guide from Whelen but it doesn't appear my wire colors match up? For instance, I didn't see a violet for low power...


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

are there strobes at the end caps ?? or do you have the strobes that wrap around the edge of the bar ??


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

It has corner strobes and alley lights that block out the middle of the end cap (not the newer style where it has a strobe and alley stacked over each other).


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

whelen made no harness with gold or pink wires .... blue/white green yellow but not pink and gold ..


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Oops - was just looking at the camera picture. Looked at it again last night and the 2nd wire is orange (not gold), and red with white stripe (not pink with white stripe). Does that help at all? Especially looking to find out what the 4 unused wires can/should do. 

Does anyone use the "low power" option while plowing at night?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well without pics of bar whelen harness are orange/white and red/white --> which turn on halogen front flashers no orange wires .... good luck with bar .... call whelen they may be able to help


----------

